# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los expertos defienden los desembalses realizados por motivos de seguridad

## sergi1907

Las inundaciones de los últimos días en varios municipios de las comarcas más occidentales de la comunidad han reabierto la polémica sobre la influencia que han podido ejercer los desembalses realizados desde la cabecera de la cuenca. Ayer, por ejemplo, el presidente del PP andaluz, Javier Arenas, llegó a relacionar las avenidas de Écija motivadas por la crecida del río Genil con el desembalse desde la presa cordobesa de Iznájar, la más grande de la región. Sin embargo, los datos de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua descartan por completo esa hipótesis. La presa de Iznájar, que ayer estaba al 80%, desembalsó los días previos una media de 22 metros cúbicos por segundo y el caudal del Genil superó los 1.000 metros por segundo .

Tanto el director de la Agencia del Agua, Juan Paniagua, como los expertos consultados por este periódico niegan que las avenidas estén motivadas por la decisión de aliviar agua de las presas. "Los desembalses son necesarios porque cada presa necesita un margen de seguridad para laminar las avenidas", sostiene Juan López Martos, que fuera durante muchos años presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, director del Instituto del Agua y ex consejero de la Junta. A su juicio, lo ocurrido se explica por el carácter "extraordinario" de las precipitaciones de los últimos días. En el embalse cordobés de Martín-Gonzalo se registraron el martes 148 litros por metro cuadrado, y hasta 96 en Écija.

15 pantanos de la cuenca del Guadalquivir aliviaban ayer agua, una consecuencia de que 13 presas han llegado ya a su tope máximo y otras 18 superan el 90% de su capacidad. Los mayores desembalses se produjeron desde el Guadalén (Jaén), con 365 metros cúbicos por segundo, y el Yeguas (Córdoba), con 316. Estos desembalses motivaron ayer caudales superiores a los 3.000 metros cúbicos por segundo en las presas de Peñaflor y Alcalá del Río, que recogen el agua aliviada del resto de la cuenca.

"Cuando el agua llega a los aliviaderos de las presas, la Administración poco puede hacer", admite Pedro Parias, gerente de la federación de regantes Feragua, que apunta que el agua desembalsada en la jornada del martes, unos 500 metros cúbicos por segundo, apenas suponía el 10% de toda el agua que entraba a los pantanos de la cuenca del Guadalquivir. El representante de los regantes (el agua para regadío alcanza el 80% de los recursos totales que se consumen) cree, sin embargo, que la limpieza de ríos y arroyos es muy deficitaria. "Las cuencas están atoradas de barro", señala, y pide a la Administración protocolos más ágiles para la limpieza.

Juan Clavero, de Ecologistas en Acción, también defiende los desembalses: "Si no existiera la presa de Iznájar no existiría Écija, si se deja que llegue al 100% hubiera sido mucho peor". En su opinión, el fondo de estas avenidas cíclicas es la ocupación de los cauces. "Los ríos se han encajonado hasta tal punto que no tienen capacidad de desagüe".

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19682

----------


## REEGE

Igual es mi profesión, pero esas opiniones las comparto... Yo lo que no entiendo es ver llover con tanta fuerza... En Fresnedas con registros de desde su puesta en funcionamiento en los archivos de la presa de 400 mm por año hidrológico ya van dos años que en tres meses ha llovido lo que en todo un año... La fuerza y el color del cielo en la tormenta del martes era diferente a todas las demás tormentas que yo he visto. La meteorología con todas las noticias que se están produciendo en todo el mundo demuestra que está cambiando y debemos asumirlo y prepararnos. Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no se que hubiera sido de nosotros (en Sevilla capital) y en el resto de pueblos que están a las orillas de Guadalquivir, sino hubiera habido presas que regulasen el caudal, y mantuvieran algunos rios... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

En cuanto al tema de los desembalses y lo que ha pasado en la cuenca del Guadalquivir... creo que todos sabéis mi opinión  :Wink: 

La verdad, estos días, estoy viendo algunas cosas que no me están gustando nada... :Frown:  :Mad: . Por parte de algunos, se están cometiendo acusaciones muy graves sin fundamento ninguno contra la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, sus empleados y responsables de todos los embalses que gestiona este organismo.

Se están arrojando acusaciones muy graves sobre este organismo, tildándoles de incompetentes, inoperantes, están faltando a su ética profesional, poniendo en duda su capacidad para gestionarlos, poniendo en duda su profesionalidad y saber hacer, están faltándoles el respeto a todos los que integran este organismo, están acusándoles de provocar una inundación y la ruina para muchas familias con las inundaciones, y eso es algo que jamás se debe permitir  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos 
> 
> En cuanto al tema de los desembalses y lo que ha pasado en la cuenca del Guadalquivir... creo que todos sabéis mi opinión 
> 
> La verdad, estos días, estoy viendo algunas cosas que no me están gustando nada.... Por parte de algunos, se están cometiendo acusaciones muy graves sin fundamento ninguno contra la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, sus empleados y responsables de todos los embalses que gestiona este organismo.
> 
> Se están arrojando acusaciones muy graves sobre este organismo, tildándoles de incompetentes, inoperantes, están faltando a su ética profesional, poniendo en duda su capacidad para gestionarlos, poniendo en duda su profesionalidad y saber hacer, están faltándoles el respeto a todos los que integran este organismo, están acusándoles de provocar una inundación y la ruina para muchas familias con las inundaciones, y eso es algo que jamás se debe permitir



Esto siempre pasa F.Lázaro, cuando ocurren catástrofes o cosas de estas y se buscan responsables. *SIEMPRE* y lo pogo así porque *SIEMPRE* que ocurren estas cosas se buscan responsables en las administraciones sin saber muchos, que sin su coloboración algunos no lo estarían contando. Se tacha a los profesionales de no saber hacer su trabajo, cuando estas mismas personas que se están quejando están incumpliendo la ley.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos 
> 
> En cuanto al tema de los desembalses y lo que ha pasado en la cuenca del Guadalquivir... creo que todos sabéis mi opinión 
> 
> La verdad, estos días, estoy viendo algunas cosas que no me están gustando nada.... Por parte de algunos, se están cometiendo acusaciones muy graves sin fundamento ninguno contra la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, sus empleados y responsables de todos los embalses que gestiona este organismo.
> 
> Se están arrojando acusaciones muy graves sobre este organismo, tildándoles de incompetentes, inoperantes, están faltando a su ética profesional, poniendo en duda su capacidad para gestionarlos, poniendo en duda su profesionalidad y saber hacer, están faltándoles el respeto a todos los que integran este organismo, están acusándoles de provocar una inundación y la ruina para muchas familias con las inundaciones, y eso es algo que jamás se debe permitir


Es el camino fácil, acusar a alguien. 

Por desgracia nos estamos acostumbrando a que cada vez que ocurre una desgracia del tipo que sea, salgan determinados medios de comunicación poniendo en duda la profesionalidad de un determinado colectivo. Se acusa continuamente sin pruebas y con el sensacionalismo por bandera.

Da igual que sea la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, los bomberos o la policia, siempre es lo mismo.

----------

